# Best budget dog food



## pilsburypie (Sep 3, 2014)

Have used Applaws, Millie's Wolfheart which are well rated and have a price to go with them. Ran out the other day and forgot to order so just picked up a bag of Earl's moist and meaty from Aldi.

Price comparison is approx £50 for Wolfheart to £10 for Earls for a 12kg bag. A huge difference. 

Whilst we shop in Aldi to keep costs down, why shouldn't the dog eat Aldi stuff too is my first thought...... Is it as good as poison to the dog or is there an ideal point where budget and proper nutrition meet?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Have a look at www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk

It is an independent dog food comparison website which scores foods on a scale of 0 to 5. You can set filters for your dog's weight, age etc and choose to view only the foods scoring, say, 4 and above. Then you can show them listed according to daily feeding cost so you can see what gives you best value for money.

All complete dog foods have to meet minimum standards so what you are feeding will meet your dog's needs but you may find something better.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Millies Wolfheart and Applaws are good quality and by far, much healthier for your dog.
The cheaper foods are full of cheap fillers that are of no benefit to your dog!
I have never looked at the ingredients of Aldi dog food, I will do so later.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on the dog really. Some dogs will thrive on being fed absolutely anything regardless of price or quality, others will not. It's mostly trial and error.

Generally speaking the expensive foods you mention will be much higher in meat content, have no grain, and be lower in carbs, whereas I assume for that price the Aldi food is low in meat content, high in grain and high in carbs.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

There was an Aldi dried food mentioned here that wasn't too bad.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/aldi-dog-food.427116/
It's a good point - I shop at Lidl but Heidi has the best I can find that suits her. 
Recently she's had a few upsets and I've had to lower the bar which suits her better.

My previous dogs' all lived a good age on supermarket cans and mixer biscuits. I've had more problems with Heidi than all of them.
I have a cat who will be 19 on 16th. Her brother passed away in January. Both spent majority of their lives on supermarket brands because I knew no difference.
Now I know, I couldn't change how I feed Heidi. I tried to improve the cats' diet but had to revert back.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> There was an Aldi dried food mentioned here that wasn't too bad.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/aldi-dog-food.427116/
> It's a good point - I shop at Lidl but Heidi has the best I can find that suits her.
> Recently she's had a few upsets and I've had to lower the bar which suits her better.
> ...


I would use the Earl's Langham's one - which you can't get in Scotland for some ridiculous reason :Rage - but probably not the basic Earl's one

When I got Ben - I asked his owner what he was fed and the response was 'whatever's cheapest when we go to the supermarket'  I did get him on a better food & he did really well on Skinners Duck & Rice - but if I went anywhere near the high meat content foods with him, they upset his tum

Skinners (Duck & Rice) is £1.40 / kg

Step up to Naturals (which I use for my current dog) is £1.85 / kg (but I've never paid near that as it's always been on offer - 20% off, BOGO1/2 price etc)

They're decent budget foods imho


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi used to have Skinners Salmon and rice.
Had a look to refresh my memory now she's back on kibble.
We use small bags which aren't as economical per kg.

Thought it may be worth a mention currently 25% off at Mole Valley Farmers.
(Small and large)


----------

